# Leg of lamb roast (boneless)



## link (Dec 1, 2018)

Picked up a 4 lb piece of lamb last night at CostCo so into the Sous Vide it goes today.
Started it by searing all sides in a pan to get some color and flavor going. Took 3 cloves of garlic and three sprigs of rosemary and sauteed them with the fat and a tablespoon of butter. Then into a bag with it all and into the pot at 134 degrees.

Now it is just time, will be done by dinner.
More pics later.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 1, 2018)

Looks great! 

Point 

Scott


----------



## link (Dec 1, 2018)

The lamb came out Perfect. Cooked for just over 9 hours at 134 degrees.  Made some hummus to go with it and green beans.
I put salt, pepper and fresh rosemary in a mortar and pestle and ground it up. Covered the outside and put in the oven at 500 degrees to get a crust.
Fantastic meal. 
Thanks for looking
Link


----------



## turick (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice!  SV lamb is one of my favourites... and dunking the meat in the jus that comes out of the SV bag is heaven!  I have been following a 24 hour recipe, but now I'll have try the shorter cook based on your post.


----------

